# what are my chances..?



## b u d l i g h t (Dec 29, 2003)

hi im thinkg of getting about 4 or 5 6"+ red bellys can anyone give m,e a percentage on iof i get a breeding pair?


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

size of tank?


----------



## b u d l i g h t (Dec 29, 2003)

55 gallons


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

u will need a bigger tank to breed them


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Basically no chance in a 55 with 4-5 reds. The tank can not be over crowded.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

jdk79 said:


> Basically no chance in a 55 with 4-5 reds. The tank can not be over crowded.


 Thatz not always the case...it has something to do w/ luck as well


----------



## b u d l i g h t (Dec 29, 2003)

yea some guy successfully breed 4 6" reds in a 40 g


----------

